
For the Afflicted, a Little Black Box to Jog Failing Memory - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/09/health/09memory.html?ref=technology
======
gwern
Lifelogging continues to creep on. The Sensecam is still crappy though (as if
hard disk space isn't cheap enough to just take video!).

